# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  स्मार्टफोन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टमों की संक्षिप्त जानकारी

## ravi chacha

हम कई बार स्मार्टफोन शब्द पढ़ते हैं। आम आदमी स्मार्टफोन का अर्थ अधिक फीचर वाला फोन समझता है जबकि वास्तविकता इससे भिन्न है। स्मार्टफोन किसी हाइ-ऍण्ड मोबाइल फोन को कहा जाता है। एक ऐसा बड़ी कलर स्क्रीन वाला मोबाइल फोन जिसमें कम्प्यूटर जैसी उच्चस्तरीय क्षमतायें एवं उन्नत फीचर हों तथा एक सुपरिभाषित (वैल डिफाइंड) ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम हो। स्मार्टफोन हार्डवेयर एवं सॉफ्टवेयर दोनों ही स्तर पर बेसिक फोन से उन्नत होता है। हार्डवेयर की दृष्टि से इसमें मेमोरी कार्ड, कैमरा, ब्ल्यूटुथ जैसे सामान्य फीचर तो होते हैं ही साथ में तेज प्रोसैसर, अधिक रैम, हाइ रिजॉल्यूशन डिस्पले, जीपीऍस नेवीगेशन तथा मोशन सेंसर जैसी आधुनिक फीचर भी होते हैं। सॉफ्टवेयर के मामले में जहाँ इसमें कम्प्यूटर की तरह एक ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम होता है वहीं इसके फंक्शनों को ऍप्लिकेशनों की सहायता से बढ़ाया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आजकल अधिकतर स्मार्टफोन टचस्क्रीन युक्त होते हैं। टचस्क्रीन फोन वेब सर्फिंग के लिये बेहतर होते हैं साथ ही बड़ी स्क्रीन के कारण वीडियो प्लेबैक भी बेहतर होता है। अधिकतर नये स्मार्टफोन ३जी सुविधायुक्त होते हैं जिसके द्वारा उनमें तेज गति इण्टरनेट तथा वीडियो कॉल/चैट आदि का आनन्द लिया जा सकता है। आजकल ऍण्ड्रॉइड स्मार्टफोनों तथा आइफोन के बीच कड़ी प्रतिद्वन्दिता है। ऍण्ड्रॉइड में सैमसंग के मॉडल सर्वाधिक लोकप्रिय हैं। सैमसंग गैलैक्सी ऍस २ (चित्र में प्रदर्शित) इस समय आधुनिकतम एवं सबसे उन्नत स्मार्टफोन है जो कि ऍपल  के आइफोन ४ को कड़ी टक्कर दे रहा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रचालन तन्त्र (ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम)

किसी भी कम्प्यूटिंग डिवाइस के कार्य करने के लिये उसमें एक सॉफ्टवेयर प्लेटफॉर्म चाहिये होता है जिसे प्रचालन तन्त्र (ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम) कहते हैं। स्मार्टफोन में मोबाइल ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम होता है। वैसे तो कई स्मार्टफोन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम हैं लेकिन हम कुछ मुख्य सिस्टमों की ही बात करेंगे। वर्तमान में प्रचलित कुछ ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम निम्नलिखित हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

सिम्बियन

सिम्बियन आरम्भिक समय के ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टमों में से है। यह सिम्बियन लिमिटेड द्वारा शुरु किया गया था जिसे २००८ में नोकिया ने अधिगृहीत कर लिया तथा उसने २००९ में सिम्बियन फाउण्डेशन नामक गैर-लाभकारी संगठन बनाया जिसका काम सिम्बियन प्लेटफॉर्म का विकास था। यह कुछ समय पहले तक सबसे लोकप्रिय स्मार्टफोन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम था। नोकिया, सैमसंग तथा ऍलजी आदि के स्मार्टफोनों में जहाँ इसका S60 नामक यूजर इण्टरफेस प्रयुक्त होता था वहीं सोनी ऍरिक्सन वालों में UIQ, पहले सिम्बियन बटनों वाले फोन हेतु डिजाइन किया गया था बाद में S60 v5 के बाद टचस्क्रीन के लिये बने इण्टरफेस आये। बाद में सिम्बियन ओऍस तथा ऍस६० के आधार पर सिम्बियन प्लेटफॉर्म का निर्माण हुआ।

नोकिया के सिम्बियन युक्त स्मार्टफोन सबसे लोकप्रिय थे। ऍण्ड्रॉइड नामक नये मोबाइल फोन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के आने पर धीरे-धीरे सैमसंग, ऍलजी आदि ने सिम्बियन को छोड़ दिया। कुछ समय पहले तक सिम्बियन सर्वाधिक प्रचलित स्मार्टफोन ओऍस था। एक समय यह सबसे ऍडवांस स्मार्टफोन ओऍस था परन्तु टचस्क्रीन यूजर इण्टरफेसों के आने पर विशेषकर आइओऍस तथा ऍण्ड्रॉइड की सफलता ने इसे आउटडेटिड बना दिया।

फरवरी २०११ में सिम्बियन युक्त स्मार्टफोन बनाने वाली अन्तिम कम्पनी नोकिया ने भी माइक्रोसॉफ्ट से गठबन्धन कर लिया तथा   २०१२ से वह सिम्बियन वाले हैण्डसैट बनाने बन्द कर देगा। आगे से वह माइक्रोसॉफ्ट के विण्डोज़ फोन नामक ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम युक्त स्मार्टफोन बनायेगा। इस प्रकार सिम्बियन का स्मार्टफोन के रुप में भविष्य समाप्त हो चुका है।

सिम्बियन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टमों के कुछ संस्करणों में आंशिक हिन्दी प्रदर्शन समर्थन है।

----------


## ravi chacha

विण्डोज़ मोबाइल/विण्डोज़ फोन

विण्डोज़ मोबाइल माइक्रोसॉफ्ट का मोबाइल फोन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम है। इसका पहला संस्करण लगभग २००० में आया। इस ओऍस युक्त हैण्डसैट बनाने वाली कम्पनियों में ऍचटीसी, आइमेट, सैमसंग, ऍलजी आदि शामिल थी। यह ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम सिम्बियन के समान्तर चलता रहा पर उसकी तरह मुख्यधारा का ओऍस कभी न बन पाया। इसके पुराने संस्करणों का इण्टरफेस तथा फीचर विण्डोज़ के डैस्कटॉप संस्करण जैसी थी जिसमें नोटपैड, वर्ड तथा इण्टरनेट ऍक्सप्लोरर जैसे अनुप्रयोग मौजूद थे। इन कारणों से यह उस समय गीकों का प्रिय स्मार्टफोन ओऍस था। बाद में विण्डोज़ मोबाइल की लोकप्रियता एवं मार्केट शेयर साल दर साल घटता गया।

इसके संस्करण ५, ६. ० तथा ६.१ में हिन्दी समर्थन हेतु आयरॉन्स हिन्दी सपोर्ट नामक एक टूल उपलब्ध है जिसमें हिन्दी कीबोर्ड भी शामिल है।

२०१० में जारी हुये संस्करण ७ से माइक्रोसॉफ्ट ने अपने मोबाइल ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम को नये सिरे से बनाया तथा इसका नाम बदलकर “विण्डोज़ फोन” कर दिया। इसके इण्टरफेस में भी आमूल-चूल परिवर्तन किया गया तथा मैट्रो यूआइ नामक नया यूजर इण्टरफेस आया। विण्डोज़ मोबाइल के लिये बने सॉफ्टवेयर इसमें नहीं चलते। इस दौरान आइफोन तथा ऍण्ड्रॉइड छा  चुके थे। विण्डोज़ फोन अभी अपना स्थान बनाने के लिये संघर्ष कर रहा है।

विण्डोज़ फोन में हिन्दी समर्थन नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आइओऍस

आइओऍस ऍपल के आइफोन नामक स्मार्टफोन में प्रयुक्त होने वाला ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम है। यह २००७ में आइफोन के साथ जारी हुआ। इसका आरम्भिक नाम आइफोन ओऍस था जो कि मैक ओऍस से निकला था। आइफोन को टचस्क्रीन स्मार्टफोनों का दौर लाने के लिये जाना जाता है। आइफोन ओऍस अपने सरल, यूजर फ्रेंडली इण्टरफेस तथा ऍप्लिकेशनों की प्रचुरता के चलते लोकप्रिय हुआ। बाद में ऍपल के ही उत्पाद आइपैड ने टैबलेट कम्प्यूटरों (स्लेट) का दौर चलाया। आइपैड के अलावा यह ओऍस ऍपल के आइपॉ़ड टच नामक म्यूजिक प्लेयर में भी प्रयुक्त होता है इसलिये ऍपल ने कुछ समय बाद जून २०१० में इसका नाम बदलकर आइओऍस कर दिया। ऍपल के आइओऍस युक्त उत्पादों को आइओऍस डिवाइस कह दिया जाता है। यद्यपि आइओऍस में तथा इसके डिवाइसों में कुछ कमियाँ  हैं (खासकर भारतीय परिप्रेक्ष्य में) परन्तु इण्टरफेस, ऍप्लिकेशनों तथा ऍपल की हाइप के चलते ये डिवाइस काफी लोकप्रिय हैं। आइओऍस केवल ऍपल के उत्पादों में ही प्रयुक्त होता है। पहले आइओऍस में थर्ड पार्टी ऍप्लिकेशन का आधिकारिक समर्थन नहीं था, उस समय जेलब्रेकिंग के जरिये इसमें थर्ड पार्टी ऍप्स इंस्टाल की जाती थी।

आइओऍस की एक अच्छी बात ये है कि इसमें हिन्दी प्रदर्शन का पूर्ण समर्थन है। हिन्दी लिखने के लिये कुछ कामचलाऊ औजार हैं पर पूर्ण हिन्दी कीबोर्ड नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऍण्ड्रॉइड

अक्तूबर २००३ में ऍण्डी रुबिन द्वारा ऍण्ड्रॉइड इंक॰ की स्थापना की गयी थी जिसे अगस्त २००५ में गूगल द्वारा अधिगृहीत कर लिया गया। नवम्बर २००७ में गूगल ने ओपन हैण्डसैट अलायंस बनाया जिसकी देख-रेख में ऍण्ड्रॉइड का विकास चल रहा है। ऍण्ड्रॉइड लिनक्स कर्नल पर आधारित है। इसके मुक्त स्रोत होने के चलते सैमसंग, ऍलजी, मोटोरोला आदि सहित बहुत सी कम्पनियाँ ऍण्ड्रॉइड स्मार्टफोन बना रही हैं। टैबलेट कम्प्यूटरों का दौर चलने के बाद शुरु में फोन वाला ओऍस ही उनमें प्रयुक्त हुआ पर बाद में टैबलेट के लिये हनीकॉम्ब नामक अलग से संस्करण निकाला गया जिसका इण्टरफेस बड़ी स्क्रीन के हिसाब से बनाया गया है। ऍप्लिकेशनों की संख्या भी बढ़ती जा रही है तथा आइओऍस के बाद यह दूसरे क्रमांक पर है। ऍण्ड्रॉइड आइओऍस को कड़ी टक्कर दे रहा है। वर्तमान में ऍण्ड्रॉइड सर्वाधिक प्रयुक्त होने वाला स्मार्टफोन ओऍस है। ऍण्ड्रॉइड में हनीकॉम्ब वाले संस्करण मुक्त स्रोत नहीं हैं।

ऍण्ड्रॉइड में अभी तक हिन्दी प्रदर्शन समर्थन नहीं है। यद्यपि सैमसंग के गैलैक्सी सीरीज तथा सोनी ऍरिक्सन के ऍक्सपेरिया सीरीज के ऍण्ड्रॉइड २.२ (फ्रोयो) युक्त फोनों में हिन्दी समर्थन पाया गया था परन्तु नये संस्करणों २.३.x (जिंजरब्रैड) तथा टैबलेट वाले संस्करणों ३.x (हनीकॉम्ब) में यह जाता रहा। यद्यपि ऍण्ड्रॉइड मार्केट में हिन्दी कीबोर्ड उपलब्ध है परन्तु हिन्दी प्रदर्शन न होने से बात नहीं बनती।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्लैकबेरी ओऍस

ब्लैकबेरी ओऍस कनाडा की RIM (रिसर्च इन मोशन) कम्पनी के ब्लैकबेरी फोनों में प्रयुक्त होने वाला ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम है। ब्लैकबेरी फोन नेटिव कॉर्पोरेट ईमेल जैसी व्यावसायिक खूबियों के लिये जाने जाते रहे हैं तथा एक वर्ग विशेष की पसन्द रहे हैं। इनकी एक पहचान क्वर्टी कीपैड रहा है यद्यपि अब इनमें भी टचस्क्रीन स्मार्टफोन आ गये हैं। यह ओऍस भी केवल रिम के फोनों में ही उपयोग होता है। यह मूल रुप से बिजनेस केन्द्रित ओऍस था। बाद में इसमें मल्टीमीडिया फीचर जोड़ी गयीं। सितम्बर २०१० में रिम ने टैबलेट कम्प्यूटरों के लिये ब्लैकबेरी टैबलेट ओऍस बनाया।

ब्लैकबेरी ओऍस के नये संस्करणों में हिन्दी प्रदर्शन समर्थन है तथा टचस्क्रीन वाले फोनों हेतु हिन्दी का वर्चुअल कीबोर्ड भी है।

इसके अलावा भी कुछ और मोबाइल फोन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम हैं जैसे नोकिया/इंटैल का माइमो/मीगो, सैमसंग का बडा, ऍचपी का वेबओऍस (जो कि उसने पाम से खरीदा)। ऍण्ड्रॉइड,  बडा, वेबओऍस तथा माइमो/मीगो लिनक्स पर आधारित हैं जबकि आइओऍस की जड़ें यूनिक्स में हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऍप स्टोर (ऍप्लिकेशन स्टोर)

ऍप्लिकेशन स्टोर स्मार्टफोनों हेतु एक ऑनलाइन डिजिटल ऍप्लिकेशन वितरण प्लेटफॉर्म होता है। इसके लिये फोन में एक ऍप्लिकेशन अन्तर्निर्मित होती है जिसके माध्यम से प्रयोक्ता ऍप्लिकेशनों को ब्राउज, डाउनलोड तथा इंस्टाल कर सकते हैं।  ऍप्लिकेशन स्टोर का विचार सबके पहले ऍपल द्वारा आइफोन के लिये जुलाई २००८ में लाया गया था तथा उस समय “ऍप स्टोर” शब्द इसी के लिये रुढ़ था। बाद में  ऍपल के ऍप स्टोर की सफलता तथा अन्य मोबाइल प्लेटफॉर्मों हेतु ऐसी ही सेवाओं के आने पर ऍप स्टोर टर्म इस प्रकार की अन्य सेवाओं हेतु भी प्रयोग होने लगी। हालाँकि ऍपल ने २००८ में ऍप स्टोर शब्द पर ट्रेडमार्क हेतु आवेदन किया जो कि २०११ में स्वीकृत भी हो गया परन्तु बाद में न्यायालय ने ऍपल के अन्य कम्पनियों द्वारा इस शब्द के प्रयोग पर रोक का आवेदन ठुकरा दिया।

आइओऍस का ऍप्लिकेशन स्टोर आइओऍस ऍप स्टोर (या केवल ऍप स्टोर) नाम से, नोकिया (ऍस६०) का ओवी स्टोर, ऍण्ड्रॉइड का ऍण्ड्रॉइड मार्केट, विण्डोज़ मोबाइल के लिये विण्डोज़ मोबाइल मार्केटप्लेस, विण्डोज़ फोन के लिये विण्डोज़ फोन मार्केटप्लेस तथा ब्लैकबेरी का ब्लैकबेरी ऍप वर्ल्ड नाम से है। इनके अलावा विभिन्न प्लेटफॉर्मों हेतु कई थर्ड-पार्टी ऍप स्टोर भी हैं।

बाद में स्मार्टफोनों की तर्ज पर डैस्कटॉप ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टमों हेतु भी ऍप्लिकेशन स्टोर अस्तित्व में आये जैसे मॅक ओऍस के लिये मॅक ऍप स्टोर तथा उबुण्टू (लिनक्स वितरण) के लिये उबुण्टू सॉफ्टवेयर सैंटर है। विण्डोज़ के आने वाले संस्करण विण्डोज़ ८ में भी ऍप्लिकेशन स्टोर आ रहा है।

----------


## sangita_sharma

अच्छी जानकारी हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

ब्लेक बेरी टोर्च ९८०० का ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम समझ में नहीं आता

----------


## Devil khan

super bro.............................

----------


## Rated R

> ब्लेक बेरी टोर्च ९८०० का ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम समझ में नहीं आता


उसमें BlackBerry OS 6.0 लगा हुआ है इसलिए..!!

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र* :clap:

----------


## prakashdada1979

bohot achhi jankari hai bhai

----------

